# An amazing tool



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks awesome,makes my 14" jet look like a toy. Good luck with it.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Great buy. That looks very much like the 20" Delta my neighbor bought. He paid about $2500 . Looks like you got a really good saw.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations. It looks like an excellent saw on all accounts and at that price very economical. I agree that it is better to buy used quality rather than new lower quality at the same price. I can't do that as there is no market for used tools where I live.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Does it require 220v? Info on this tool is hard to find online.


----------



## Mike3ID (Jun 7, 2015)

Anything with an induction motor over 1.75 hp hard line in the sand being 2hp on a 30amp circuit requires 220.
just draws too many amps off a single leg.


----------

